# Stabilizing wood



## blujeenz (16/11/15)

I was thinking of stabilizing a small wooden(pau marfim) box mod and have been searching locally for some stabilizing liquids. 
The preferred choice seems to be either Cactus Juice or Minwax wood hardener, neither of which is available locally here in Cape Town. 
I have a vac chamber, made out of perspex and a pyrex dish, and an aircon rotary piston compressor, but no juice.
Anyone with ideas for a local equivalent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (16/11/15)

i would also like to know.


----------



## blujeenz (16/11/15)

So far:
1 quart (946ml)of cactus juice stabilizing resin at http://www.importitall.co.za/Cactus-Juice-Stabilizing-Resin-1-Quart-946-mL-ap-B01183017E.html = R1932
1 quart of TMI stabilizing resin at http://www.importitall.co.za/TMI-Stabilizing-Resin--Catalyst-Quart-ap-B00DAYQXAE.html = R1233

500ml of G8 polyester resin (imported from Germany) at Allied Fiberglass C.T. =R250, but theres no idea if it will work.


----------



## Wyvern (16/11/15)

http://www.amtcomposites.co.za/products/casting-resins-foams/clear-casting-resin

Try giving these guys a call. They might be able to help you with something similar?

They are trying to source me a clear resin that I can use on my mosiacs to protect the tiles against the heat of pots and pans

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/11/15)

I'm pretty sure a good Danish or Tung oil will also do the trick, with enough drying time.


----------



## Kiff Rooibos (16/11/15)

Another option for you guys: 

http://www.turntex.com/index.php?pa...duct_id=2132&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=121

A mate of mine purchased from these guys a while back for the handles of his custom knives. He used it on bone as well. R1316,94 for a quart (946ml) shipped.


----------



## Polar (14/1/17)

Any one interested in a group purchase from https://www.turntex.com?


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> So far:
> 1 quart (946ml)of cactus juice stabilizing resin at http://www.importitall.co.za/Cactus-Juice-Stabilizing-Resin-1-Quart-946-mL-ap-B01183017E.html = R1932
> 1 quart of TMI stabilizing resin at http://www.importitall.co.za/TMI-Stabilizing-Resin--Catalyst-Quart-ap-B00DAYQXAE.html = R1233
> 
> 500ml of G8 polyester resin (imported from Germany) at Allied Fiberglass C.T. =R250, but theres no idea if it will work.


@blujeenz importitall and wantitall are crazy expensive...5 times more than normal imho...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (14/1/17)

Polar said:


> Any one interested in a group purchase from https://www.turntex.com?



Good luck getting a reply from the owner there,I sent him several enquires and didn't get a reply.I ended up buying from his eBay store.Cost shipped circa 163 USD for a gallon.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Genosmate (14/1/17)

Heres a simple,inexpensive DIY method to stabilise wood to a degree.
Take your block,semi formed and put it in the micro wave. 20 sec bursts until it is too hot to touch with bare fingers. 
Dunk it in a jam jar of Woodoc 20 (the Polyurethane one not the polywax one) the wood will suck in the woodoc. This is the Koeksister effect. 
Then place the jar with the wood in it, into a pot of boiling water until the Woodoc becomes very hot. Place some cling film over the mouth of the jar and tighten the lid and seal with tape. 
Remove from pot an place it the workshop to cool for a day. The heated Woodoc will cool and create a vaccuum which will penetrate the wood further. When cool repeat the process once more. This time put your wood in a plate as the Woodoc may bubble when being microwaved. 
Dunk again, boil and seal. 
With most woods you will get deep penetration. This is more effective when the material is pre formed to reduce wastage. After is has cooled the second time remove the wood and allow to dry in a sunny place for a day or so.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Spydro (16/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Heres a simple,inexpensive DIY method to stabilise wood to a degree.
> Take your block,semi formed and put it in the micro wave. 20 sec bursts until it is too hot to touch with bare fingers.
> Dunk it in a jam jar of Woodoc 20 (the Polyurethane one not the polywax one) the wood will suck in the woodoc. This is the Koeksister effect.
> Then place the jar with the wood in it, into a pot of boiling water until the Woodoc becomes very hot. Place some cling film over the mouth of the jar and tighten the lid and seal with tape.
> ...



Tsk, Tsk!  And to think how much time and effort I put into advising you on the proper way to stabilize wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Tsk, Tsk!  And to think how much time and effort I put into advising you on the proper way to stabilize wood.



I didn't say I was planning to do it Ive got the chamber,the pump,the catch cup and the muuti. Just haven't got a piece of wood worth stabilising

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (25/9/17)

Hey all,

Any updates on where to find resin locally? I see this original post was made in 2015 and was wondering if anyone since then has found any local suppliers.

Also, @blujeenz : where did you get the materials to build a compression chamber in Cape Town? I am toying with the idea of building a stab wood mech mod and want to know the cost of starting such a project.

It's between that and a 3d printed mod, but the stab wood just looks so gorgeous!


----------



## Eequinox (25/9/17)

Mr. B said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any updates on where to find resin locally? I see this original post was made in 2015 and was wondering if anyone since then has found any local suppliers.
> 
> ...


I looked into this a while back and its an expensive hobby to start i found a few of the stuff you need on bid or buy 

have a look at the link below 
https://www.importitall.co.za/Xtrem...anes-Silicones-and-Epoxies-ap-B017285DFY.html


----------



## blujeenz (25/9/17)

Mr. B said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any updates on where to find resin locally? I see this original post was made in 2015 and was wondering if anyone since then has found any local suppliers.
> 
> ...


It would probably be a lot easier to 3D print, you could even send the STL files to https://www.netram.co.za/, they have a print service.

I used a pyrex dish with a 15mm thick perspex lid drilled for a green irrigation tube, with a rotary piston compressor from an old aircon unit.
The resin seems to be import only... at ludicrous prices.


----------



## Naude Theron (28/1/18)

I am also interested to find a supplier of Stabilizing Resin. Started knife making and have lots of wood and other to stabilize.


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

I buy my resin from AMT composites. Very knowledgeable and friendly. Not sure if they have what you need but you can download a data sheet for all their products from their website. That should help a lot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/18)

Spyro said:


> I buy my resin from AMT composites. Very knowledgeable and friendly. Not sure if they have what you need but you can download a data sheet for all their products from their website. That should help a lot.


Nope they dont, been there for slow cure LR30 epoxy and carbon fibre.
I asked about a "cactus juice" clone... something that;s water thin and then heat cures once its soaked into the wood...no luck.
Here's the pdf price list for interest.


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

blujeenz said:


> Nope they dont, been there for slow cure LR30 epoxy and carbon fibre.
> I asked about a "cactus juice" clone... something that;s water thin and then heat cures once its soaked into the wood...no luck.
> Here's the pdf price list for interest.



I managed to super heat my resin to make it almost water thin. Doesn't dry with heat though. Sorry, goodluck!


----------



## Resistance (29/1/18)

it needs a catalyst if its not pre accelerated.otherwise you can add a teeny tiny amount of catalyst before heating and then it should cure in a few days or so giving the wood time to adjust and climatise before final cure.obviously diy would take longer to do a decent job at this otherwise your wood would just chip and crack with any knock if you try to speed it up.also your moisture content should be very low before starting anything like this or sorry to say it would fail.but if its a first attempt and the final outcome is not that much of an issue then by all means go for it


----------



## Resistance (29/1/18)

last I bought was resin was at brights hardware.260ml was over R100 if memory serves me right was quite some time ago


----------

